# Health insurance



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi guys
Hopefully someone can help us,
We intend to purchase a property in Frenaros
And will and will be applying for temporary residency ’pink slip’ we will be retired when we move to Cyprus 
One of the requirements for the pink slip is to have health insurance, I’ve looked online and all companies are crazy expensive, just wondered if anyone can recommend anyone?
Not sure if I would need health insurance as I would be paying Cypriot tax on my pension.
Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Check out Trust Insurance. Be patient, their website is slower than an arthritic slug!

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are of retirement age rather than early retirement check out the situation with getting an S1 from DWP. This should entitle you to getting onto the Cyprus health system unless Brexit has changed this. I don't think it has as we are still covered by our S1s in France. You would still need to get health insurance to cover you at first but might not need it long term. I am a bit out touch with the system in Cyprus as we no longer live there but it is certainly worth looking into the S1.


----------



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

nhowarth said:


> Check out Trust Insurance. Be patient, their website is slower than an arthritic slug!
> 
> Regards,


Hi, the website is very slow, thanks for the reply
Regards steve


----------



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

Veronica said:


> If you are of retirement age rather than early retirement check out the situation with getting an S1 from DWP. This should entitle you to getting onto the Cyprus health system unless Brexit has changed this. I don't think it has as we are still covered by our S1s in France. You would still need to get health insurance to cover you at first but might not need it long term. I am a bit out touch with the system in Cyprus as we no longer live there but it is certainly worth looking into the S1.


Hi
Yes it is early retirement, and I believe the S1 form is 
For state pension only
Thanks for your reply
Regards
Steve


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

As Nigel has said Trust do a basic insurance cover for expat residence to meet immigration requirements and costs around €180-200/person. There is a Trust office in Dherenia which is on the road towards Paralimni from Frenaros and is on the left just before the traffic lights for the general hospital turning. As it takes a several weeks to get an appointment for immigration you have plenty of time to arrange the insurance which covers you from the day you take it out and no medical checks are taken.
As a thought, if you will be paying income tax here why not pay into the social insurance fund system which i think is charged at 2% as once payments are being taken you can then apply to join GESY.


----------



## Bunty67 (Aug 29, 2020)

JonandGaynor said:


> As Nigel has said Trust do a basic insurance cover for expat residence to meet immigration requirements and costs around €180-200/person. There is a Trust office in Dherenia which is on the road towards Paralimni from Frenaros and is on the left just before the traffic lights for the general hospital turning. As it takes a several weeks to get an appointment for immigration you have plenty of time to arrange the insurance which covers you from the day you take it out and no medical checks are taken.
> As a thought, if you will be paying income tax here why not pay into the social insurance fund system which i think is charged at 2% as once payments are being taken you can then apply to join GESY.


Hi
Thanks for your reply, it’s probably quicker for me to fly out and visit the trust office than wait for the website to load up 😂🤣
I need to find out more about GESY, also enquire if my wife is covered as she won’t be paying tax
Thanks again
Steve


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

A quick answer to your query about your wife and GESY is yes she would be covered due to being classified as a dependent
If its any help the manager at the Dherynia Trust Insurance office is called Christos Andreou;
Tel +357 23744409. +357 99470460 (mobile)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

JonandGaynor said:


> As a thought, if you will be paying income tax here why not pay into the social insurance fund system which i think is charged at 2% as once payments are being taken you can then apply to join GESY.


As I have stated before this is, at best, misleading and at worst, simply untrue. Nobody has the choice to voluntarily pay the GESY tax. If you are an employee, an employer, self employed, a government worker, a pensioner or simply an income earner (ie rental income, interest income, dividends etc) you are legally REQUIRED to pay GESY contributions which range between 2.65% and 4.7% completely separately from being required to pay Cyprus Income Tax on the same income.

Cyprus GHS

However, paying GESY contributions does NOT automatically entitle you to availing of GESY services. Beneficiaries of GESY services are basically Cypriot citizens, EU citizens who work in the RoC AND are Permanent Residents, non EU citizens who are MEU3 holders and Refugees. Additionally, dependants of these are also beneficiaries.

Cyprus GHS


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Bunty67 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your reply, it’s probably quicker for me to fly out and visit the trust office than wait for the website to load up 😂🤣


Try Abbeygate Insurance which does an immigration compliant policy. They have an excellent website and I can recommend their service.





__





Insurance in Cyprus for Expat


Insurance in Cyprus, motor, home, House, car, marine, motor insurance in Cyprus




www.abbeysure.com


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

David_&_Letitia said:


> ...you are legally REQUIRED to pay GESY contributions which range between 2.65% and 4.7% completely separately from being required to pay Cyprus Income Tax on the same income.


I should add that if you have an S1, you may be exempted from paying the GESY contribution but you have to apply for an exemption letter from the Ministry of Health.


----------

